# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Kundër-përpilimi i kodit

## Orso

Ciao ppl!!!



Isha shume curioz te dija si mund te shifnim kodin e nje programi ose nje file *.exe qe eshte shkruar ne C ose C++,apo ku ta di une.Ka ndonje program apo nai compiler qe mund ta shohesh????





Peace

----------


## benseven11

mund ti shohesh me keto
perdoren shume per ti bere krak
programeve
Icesoft
turbo debugger
wazdm32
Trw2000
Sourcer
Filemonitor
Exe spy
Resources Spy
9Ray.net
BDASM
AXE
JCavajJava dekompilus

----------


## cunimartum

Orso teorikisht mund te behet, praktikisht c'do program ka bugje gjate procesit te dekompilimit.
Ideja eshte qe lexohet kodi ne assembly dhe rindertohet rutina. Ne prog. me C++ psh. templates, klasat, macrot, includet, komentet humbasin pas kompilimit. Mirepo Control Statements, Function calls, linkimet, variablat, parametrat ruhen dhe me dhimbje  :buzeqeshje:  mund te arrihet te ecet mbrapsht deri diku.
Do bashkangjis nje artikull me poshte, s'po gjej dot nje te mire fare qe kam pasur, researchi i dikujt qe njoh pak kohe me pare, po e gjeta do ta bashkangjis.
Fakti eshte qe dikur kur me duhej te dekompiloja nje .class ne java (presori i kishte dhene .class files per ti testuar dhe duhet te benim source) pasi nuk kisha kohe ta beja assignmentin e provova me nje decompiler dhe mbaj mend qe as nuk behej fjale te kuptohej ndonje llaf. Kur ra muhabeti me vone me te e pyeta si me shaka, dhe me tha qe kishte futur function calls pa funksione te cilat thjesht prishnin assembly code, me vone kam lexuar qe aktualisht ka programe qe simulojne te tilla thirrje dhe e bejne lemsh decompilerin pa i humbur as 1% eficence programit.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Orso

Flm ne radhe te pare,por ngaqe kisha provuar me ate recource hacker por ai thjesht te nxjerr dialoget dhe dicka tjeter,por jo kodin.

----------


## Unknown-

> mund ti shohesh me keto
> perdoren shume per ti bere krak
> programeve
> Icesoft
> turbo debugger
> wazdm32
> Trw2000
> Sourcer
> Filemonitor
> ...


Po car e ngaterron me keto hehehehe....
E di ti qe mund te jene fare mire edhe ilegale? :P:P:P
Nejse per te pare programin si eshte bere, nje HexEditor, SoftIce dhe WDASM mjaftojne, vecse e keqja eshte se mund te shohesh car funksionesh ka export/import table por car bejne funksionet aktualisht nuk mund ta shofesh ne nje HLL (High Level Language), vecse ne ASM. Sa keq hahahaha  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Unknown-

meqe mu kujtua, 'kunder-perpilimi' quhet reverse-engineering dhe eshte aq ilegale sa te hash nja 5 vjet ne shumicen e shteteve demokratike. pra... pyetja jote duhet te jete 'ja vlen apo s'ja vlen'. Per mua ja vlen se meson shume dhe jetoj ne Shqiperine tone te dashur (qe nuk eshte se e vret fort per copyright)

----------

